# CFP committee decision?



## dirtnap (Dec 1, 2018)

I sure am glad I don’t have to pick the top 4 teams. Most years despite all the endless media talk it works itself out in the end who the top teams are but man this year may be the year that the expansion talk gets serious.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 1, 2018)

Easy, Oklahoma over a 2 loss Georgia or inconsistent Ohio State. Especially since Oklahoma avenged their one regular season loss.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

If Bama is 1 we are two. No other way to look at it.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah that’s one of the best four that the committee has been mandated to choose 
OU is lightweight 
Back to the beauty pageant


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 1, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Easy, Oklahoma over a 2 loss Georgia or inconsistent Ohio State. Especially since Oklahoma avenged their one regular season loss.



Yep.  They will pick OU.

Doesn't matter how good UGA looked.  We've got 2 losses, weak out of conference schedule, and didn't win the conference. We might be better than OU, but our resumé doesn't show it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 1, 2018)

Kirby was really stating his case in the postgame presser. He should have come out and said that the team didn’t lose the game tonight, he did.


----------



## dirtnap (Dec 1, 2018)

Watching the acc game and herbstreit is trying his best to put Georgia in


----------



## bullgator (Dec 1, 2018)

hayseed_theology said:


> Yep.  They will pick OU.
> 
> Doesn't matter how good UGA looked.  We've got 2 losses, weak out of conference schedule, and didn't win the conference. We might be better than OU, but our resumé doesn't show it.


Precisely. UGA may be better than both of them but not obvious enough to not fall from 4th.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Bucks need to fire schiano. There's no excuse for the way this defense plays


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Bucks need to fire schiano. There's no excuse for the way this defense plays[/QUOT
> 
> Yep.  Gonna be easy for the committee to put Oklahoma in unless yall score about 40 unanswered points on NW


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> If Bama is 1 we are two. No other way to look at it.


Bo$$. The dawgs lost. They can't move up.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 1, 2018)

Thought I was in my championship thread


----------



## Big7 (Dec 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> If Bama is 1 we are two. No other way to look at it.



#2 Clemson is up by 18 start of 4th quarter.

Just Sayin'


----------



## GAGE (Dec 1, 2018)

Come on man, this is over the unranked 7-5 powerhouse known as Pitt and also the second best team that the ACC has to offer.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Bo$$. The dawgs lost. They can't move up.



They're new to this process lol


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 1, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Easy, Oklahoma over a 2 loss Georgia or inconsistent Ohio State. Especially since Oklahoma avenged their one regular season loss.


Bingo!


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 1, 2018)

Ohio State needs to enjoy their trip to the Rose Bowl and not complain. This defense is miserable. If it wasn't for the best Buckeye quarterback in my lifetime, they would be screwed.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2018)

Big7 said:


> #2 Clemson is up by 18 start of 4th quarter.
> 
> Just Sayin'



What does that have to do with what I said. I will repeat it, if Bama is number 1 we should be number 2. Regardless of how bad they beat a weak Pitt team.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> If Bama is 1 we are two. No other way to look at it.



Didn't see no "should" in the above post.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Didn't see no "should" in the above post.



That's because I didn't say should. I know they wont be, but they played Bama hard and with a break or two we could beat them. I do know that no one else has played them that close and I dont seen any of the Usual suspects out there doing it.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

Not that I like it but it will be 1. Alabama 2.  Clemson 3. Notre Dame 4. Oklahoma.  
UGA and Ohio State will play in the best remaining bowl and it will be on like Donkey Kong with the Woody Dawgs and Buckeyes.  Can you imagine the trash talk.


----------



## huntersluck (Dec 2, 2018)

IMO and it may be wrong, OK will go to 3 ND to 4 GA to 6 OSU to 5.  I am not saying that is what I would do that is what I think the committee will do.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 2, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Not that I like it but it will be 1. Alabama 2.  Clemson 3. Notre Dame 4. Oklahoma.
> UGA and Ohio State will play in the best remaining bowl and it will be on like Donkey Kong with the Woody Dawgs and Buckeyes.  Can you imagine the trash talk.


Although I would love a matchup with the pups, if OSU is not in the playoffs, they will go to the rose bowl against UW. Maybe we will get UGA and UM?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

huntersluck said:


> IMO and it may be wrong, OK will go to 3 ND to 4 GA to 6 OSU to 5.  I am not saying that is what I would do that is what I think the committee will do.



I think that is the way it will go, with Bama winning it all. I will be pulling for them too.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Although I would love a matchup with the pups, if OSU is not in the playoffs, they will go to the rose bowl against UW. Maybe we will get UGA and UM?



I think we will get Texas.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

I just hope we dont pull an Auburn and show up not wanting to play. CKS has his job cut out for him, to keep them up and getting ready to play after a close loss.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> That's because I didn't say should. I know they wont be, but they played Bama hard and with a break or two we could beat them. I do know that no one else has played them that close and I dont seen any of the Usual suspects out there doing it.



Uga got multiple breaks in that game Charlie. Multiple dropped passes, turnovers and still couldn't beat them. Time to see if another team can. 

No reasoning for a 2 loss jumping a one loss when both teams are in power 5. Especially when one loss was by 3 TDs. Not in my opinion anyhow but I dont get a vote. ?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I think we will get Texas.


I hope not. UT is not that good. They beat Kansas just last week by only 7 which is laughable. I truly believe NW would beat Texas but all The talking heads act like UT is a better team just because they are a blue blood.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Although I would love a matchup with the pups, if OSU is not in the playoffs, they will go to the rose bowl against UW. Maybe we will get UGA and UM?




 Y ou are right.  Forgot about the tie-in with the Rose bowl. I really don't care who we play as long as we are motivated.  SEC runner ups historically have played bad in their bowl games.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2018)

Wouldnt it be Uga and Ucf?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wouldnt it be Uga and Ucf?


I think so


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wouldnt it be Uga and Ucf?


Actually that might be correct. Probably why we will start hearing the motivation excuse pretty quick.lol 
By the way, I've never understood that argument by fans. Even after the ucf/auburn game last year you heard that excuse. Nevermind a UCF player called out auburn defense as slow which resulted in an almost fight just before the game. That game was electric with both teams going crazy and jumping around coming out of the tunnel. Auburn just flat out got beat. It seems like the only fans that use that argument are sec fans?
But hey, if we lose our bowl game I know what my excuse will be!!!!lol

With that said, I would expect the pups to beat UCF should they play. This UCF team is not as good as last years.


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 2, 2018)

Look at it this way. OU is in the position UGA was last year. 1 loss and avenging that loss in the conference championship. They will get in. I thought UGA would get Texas, but this UCF thing has messed up my thoughts on it. UGA should handle UCF pretty handily if that's the case.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Not that I like it but it will be 1. Alabama 2.  Clemson 3. Notre Dame 4. Oklahoma.
> UGA and Ohio State will play in the best remaining bowl and it will be on like Donkey Kong with the Woody Dawgs and Buckeyes.  Can you imagine the trash talk.


Nope. Bucks go to the rose bowl. Dawgs to the sugar bowl


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Y ou are right.  Forgot about the tie-in with the Rose bowl. I really don't care who we play as long as we are motivated.  SEC runner ups historically have played bad in their bowl games.


Sec has a tie in/alliance with the sugar bowl. Georgia will play Texas. Bucks get UW in the rose bowl


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2018)

huntersluck said:


> IMO and it may be wrong, OK will go to 3 ND to 4 GA to 6 OSU to 5.  I am not saying that is what I would do that is what I think the committee will do.


I have no problem with that. Send a message to ND that there are consequences for skipping a conference title game.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2018)

bullgator said:


> I have no problem with that. Send a message to ND that there are consequences for skipping a conference title game.




if the committee was going to do that they would have already done it. ND would be down the list with UCF. ND is a blue blood team with homers everywhere. NO WAY they don't make the final 4 this year.

NO WAY


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2018)

Throwback said:


> if the committee was going to do that they would have already done it. ND would be down the list with UCF. ND is a blue blood team with homers everywhere. NO WAY they don't make the final 4 this year.
> 
> NO WAY


Oh, they make the final four alright. They just get dropped a spot and get Bama as a message.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Throwback said:


> if the committee was going to do that they would have already done it. ND would be down the list with UCF. ND is a blue blood team with homers everywhere. NO WAY they don't make the final 4 this year.
> 
> NO WAY


Well. They are undefeated. You can't leave them out. I don't see ND ever joining a conference for there football program. They won't share there millions in tv revenue


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Well. They are undefeated. You can't leave them out. I don't see ND ever joining a conference for there football program. They won't share there millions in tv revenue




agreed. and that was kind of my point. These folks that think ND, Clemson or Alabama will suddenly drop down because Ga almost beat Alabama are delusional.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Throwback said:


> agreed. and that was kind of my point. These folks that think ND, Clemson or Alabama will suddenly drop down because Ga almost beat Alabama are delusional.


And the ones that think Georgia should still be in


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2018)

Throwback said:


> They're new to this process lol


Please... what nobody is new too is Bama can lose and still move up.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Please... what nobody is new too is Bama can lose and still move up.


What? Bama won and was #1. I told you some things will never change at UGA


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

I think the fake punt beats out the pooch kick for dumbest play ever


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> What? Bama won and was #1. I told you some things will never change at UGA


Give me a break... If you don’t see things changing you are not a bright man.
If the team was under Richt we wouldn’t even have played last night.

They got in last year while everyone else was beating each other up.

Kirby said it best when asked about the Playoffs. If Saban has a vote on who he wouldn’t want to play in the CFP’s. Saban’s first choice would be the Dawgs.

OSU would get killed by UGA and you know it!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Please... what nobody is new too is Bama can lose and still move up.



bama lost ONE game, not two.
and they were ranked #1 before the game and when they lost and went to #4.

the issue last year was they didn't get to the SECCG and still made the playoffs. that decision nullifies the "but noder dame doesn't play a conference championship" argument this year


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Give me a break... If you don’t see things changing you are not a bright man.
> If the team was under Richt we wouldn’t even have played last night.
> 
> They got in last year while everyone else was beating each other up.
> ...


What I saw was some things never change. And my bucks would hang 50 on georgia and our sorry defense would allow 40. If it weren't for bowl alliances we'd be playing each other


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> What I saw was some things never change. And my bucks would hang 50 on georgia and our sorry defense would allow 40. If it weren't for bowl alliances we'd be playing each other



30 on Minnesota, 20 on Purdue, didn’t even hang 50 on Northwestern, but 50 on UGA?  Get some rest please.


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2018)

Only bama can get in without a conference title


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2018)

riprap said:


> Only bama can get in without a conference title


ND will this year and tOSU did two years ago. Actually, the committee has been pretty consistent.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2018)

bullgator said:


> ND will this year and tOSU did two years ago. Actually, the committee has been pretty consistent.



NOT letting ND get in because of that would be inconsistent and against precedent


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> 30 on Minnesota, 20 on Purdue, didn’t even hang 50 on Northwestern, but 50 on UGA?  Get some rest please.


You homers crack me up. You really should get out more


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2018)

Throwback said:


> NOT letting ND get in because of that would be inconsistent and against precedent


Pretty much what I said.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2018)

but Dem Dawgs lost good!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2018)

they lost good to LSU too


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 2, 2018)

Ga will get left out after going toe to toe with GOAT!
GOAT steamrolls Okies , stuffs Clemson’s freshman QB ( no Fromm).
NC was last night.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2018)

Ucf should be in. No loss this yr. won their conference game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm thinking the lack of a 13th game will drop Notre Dame one spot. The 28 point loss to Purdue by the Buckeyes may be too much to overcome:
1 Bama
2 Clemson
3 Oklahoma
4 Notre Dame


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2018)

Throwback said:


> but Dem Dawgs lost good!


And beat the tar out of Auburn... Funny to see a Barner on the Bama bandwagon..


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 2, 2018)

They are looking right now at who will bring the most viewers, Oklahomie or OSU. The last thing they want is another Southern playoff. The Gold Domers are a committee favorite too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> You homers crack me up. You really should get out more


We don’t need to get out to see how terrible OSU is.. Almost losing to multiple unranked teams showed the world.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And beat the tar out of Auburn... Funny to see a Barner on the Bama bandwagon..



i have never in my life cheered for alabama and im not starting now. If alabama was playing satan himself and i had to go to church and watch the game I would literally be in church cheering for satan.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> We don’t need to get out to see how terrible OSU is.. Almost losing to multiple unranked teams showed the world.


And this is what makes you the lead homer Almost losing? Is that like almost winning?


----------



## weagle (Dec 2, 2018)

If they do what they are supposed to do and put the best 4 teams in, it will be bama, Clemson, dogs and sooners.  Any of those 4 teams would bet ND like a rented mule.  

The main reason it's unfair to put ND in is because whoever plays them in the first round is basically getting a by week.  Bama or Clemson will have the 2nd team in by the 3rd quarter.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Y'all's Espin playoff predictor has the bucks at #4


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Y'all's Espin playoff predictor has the bucks at #4




they got to figure out a way to get climp out and Okler homer in. that will be the cheese eater homer dream 4 teams, alabama, ohio state, ND and Okler homer


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Throwback said:


> they got to figure out a way to get climp out and Okler homer in. that will be the cheese eater homer dream 4 teams, alabama, ohio state, ND and Okler homer


Wouldn't that be a hoot. Leave Clemson out?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Y'all's Espin playoff predictor has the bucks at #4


Coming from 10th is a joke


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 2, 2018)

Only real football is played in the South nowadays.
Big 10,Big 12 PAC 10 are trash.
So is ND


----------



## Katalee (Dec 2, 2018)

Ala. Plays ND, and Georgia plays Clemson.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2018)

coach's poll that just came out shows dawgs #6 behind oklerhomer and ohio state.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Throwback said:


> coach's poll that just came out shows dawgs #6 behind oklerhomer and ohio state.


And that's where they belong


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 2, 2018)

Throwback said:


> coach's poll that just came out shows dawgs #6 behind oklerhomer and ohio state.


My god, look at the PA for both of those teams for this year...


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2018)

DAws shouldnt be  in the top 4, they don't have a signature win they just have 2 signature losses


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> And that's where they belong



You’re wrong. And the buckeyes are weak compared to Uga.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Uga got multiple breaks in that game Charlie. Multiple dropped passes, turnovers and still couldn't beat them. Time to see if another team can.
> 
> No reasoning for a 2 loss jumping a one loss when both teams are in power 5. Especially when one loss was by 3 TDs. Not in my opinion anyhow but I dont get a vote. ?



That is where you are wrong. Bama dropped three passes, that is  execution, or the lack of it.. We over threw several open receivers, and that is execution. When the ball hits the ground any thing can happen. It takes some degree of luck to get the ball back.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 2, 2018)

Go DAWGS vs osu


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

Throwback said:


> DAws shouldnt be  in the top 4, they don't have a signature win they just have 2 signature losses



I will go along with that, I am just saying, that wherever Bama is ranked they should be the team directly behind them. So if they are #5 Uga would be #6.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> And that's where they belong


We should get Ohio State! It would be great to watch the Dawgs pound on the Buckeyes now they are on the outside looking in.


----------



## MOTS (Dec 2, 2018)

Oklahoma it is.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 2, 2018)

Tough hearing majority say Dawgs are one of best 4.


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 2, 2018)

What’s the final vote?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2018)

Per CBS, OK is in UGA & OSU are out.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2018)

I'd like to dedicate this song to the dawgs today


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 2, 2018)

Oklahoma will get killed.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2018)

I think it's a farce that ND gets a pass and only plays 12 games with no conference championship game.

ND is in the ACC in all sports except football. Could they get past Clemson in the division or conference game? I think not, in the past few years anyway. 

How would ND do if they were in the SEC? Let them play in Athens, or at Bama, LSU or Florida every other year and see how they do. 

I thing UGA would beat them by 2 TD's today.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I think the fake punt beats out the pooch kick for dumbest play ever


It was definitely Kirby’s Richt moment


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> I think it's a farce that ND gets a pass and only plays 12 games with no conference championship game.
> 
> ND is in the ACC in all sports except football. Could they get past Clemson in the division or conference game? I think not, in the past few years anyway.
> 
> ...


Same could be said for tosu,clemson. I been preaching this for yrs.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 2, 2018)

Well, no surprises there.  It may be the homer in me coming through, but I genuinely think UGA is better than OU.  But, I understand why they were picked instead of us.  Such is life.  Can't complain - we had an opportunity to earn a spot, and we didn't do it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 2, 2018)

I personally think GA is a top 4 team,,,,but with 2 losses,shouldn't be in the top 4,,,,


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> You homers crack me up. You really should get out more



Not a homer, homie.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> We should get Ohio State! It would be great to watch the Dawgs pound on the Buckeyes now they are on the outside looking in.


I'd like to see it just to settle the argument.Sadly, Georgia gets Texas and the bucks get Washington. I'd like to see the alliances go away and go to an 8 team playoff


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

jiminbogart said:


> I think it's a farce that ND gets a pass and only plays 12 games with no conference championship game.
> 
> ND is in the ACC in all sports except football. Could they get past Clemson in the division or conference game? I think not, in the past few years anyway.
> 
> ...


They will be in Athens next year. Dawgs will have a chance to take them out of the equation then


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Not a homer, homie.


Sure you are. Denial is unhealthy


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 2, 2018)

Throwback said:


> I'd like to dedicate this song to the dawgs today


Always liked that song. will be in my head for next 6 months now. thanks


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> That is where you are wrong. Bama dropped three passes, that is  execution, or the lack of it.. We over threw several open receivers, and that is execution. When the ball hits the ground any thing can happen. It takes some degree of luck to get the ball back.



The ball bounced Ga's way the first 3 quarters and they failed to finish. The opportunities were there and Ga failed to capitalize.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I'd like to see it just to settle the argument.Sadly, Georgia gets Texas and the bucks get Washington. I'd like to see the alliances go away and go to an 8 team playoff



Pfffttt.. Even the CFP committee sees it that way. It’s why UGA is still ahead of OSU..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2018)

The committee got it right


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 2, 2018)

ALABAMA VS CLEMSON IN NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP


CLEMSON WINS!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 2, 2018)

The committee put Ga at 4 last week knowing the odds were in Alabama’s favor and they would be moved down. The only way yesterday could have been better for the committe is if Oklahomer would have lost.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 2, 2018)

All I need to see that shows Ga is the better number 4 team.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 2, 2018)

Dawgs will play Tx in sugar bowl 
tOSU will play Washington in the Rose
UCF will play Lsu in Peach


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> The ball bounced Ga's way the first 3 quarters and they failed to finish. The opportunities were there and Ga failed to capitalize.



I dont remember any balls bouncing Georgia's way.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I'd like to see it just to settle the argument.Sadly, Georgia gets Texas and the bucks get Washington. I'd like to see the alliances go away and go to an 8 team playoff



Agree on canning the alliances.  Could not disagree more on 8 game playoff.  15 games is plenty of enough games to determine the best team.  Keep at 4, then just start matching up 5vs.6, 7vs.8 and so on through the top 10.  The rest of the bowl games just match up the best yo u can record wise, and that will be well attended.  I am sure there is something wrong with this approach money wise that the NCAA and the CFP would not like.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pfffttt.. Even the CFP committee sees it that way. It’s why UGA is still ahead of OSU..


That makes Georgia the first loser. Congrats


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> That makes Georgia the first loser. Congrats


And your 1 loss team behind us.. OSU sucks and we all know it! 

I’ll be happy with a Sugar Bowl victory!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Agree on canning the alliances.  Could not disagree more on 8 game playoff.  15 games is plenty of enough games to determine the best team.  Keep at 4, then just start matching up 5vs.6, 7vs.8 and so on through the top 10.  The rest of the bowl games just match up the best yo u can record wise, and that will be well attended.  I am sure there is something wrong with this approach money wise that the NCAA and the CFP would not like.


The coach at Cincinnati had a good take on it. A rant even. They could take the top 8,give them 2 weeks to prepare and have the first round a week from Saturday then do what they do now. It's coming as soon as this contract is up. Maybe sooner if teams like Ga. and OSU keep getting left out. I think they both deserve a shot at the playoff. Just not the top 4


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And your 1 loss team behind us.. OSU sucks and we all know it!
> 
> I’ll be happy with a Sugar Bowl victory!


Go ahead and hang your hat on 5th place slayer. The only spots that count for anything now are the top 4


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2018)

I agree with FLD, let the committee do their best to pick the top 4 and don’t worry about people getting butthurt. It’s college football not the border crisis or world peace. What irks me more are the guys like Bosa and others that will skip the post season because they’re afraid of hurting their draft stock.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 2, 2018)

Bosa= Bozworth
Overrated


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> The coach at Cincinnati had a good take on it. A rant even. They could take the top 8,give them 2 weeks to prepare and have the first round a week from Saturday then do what they do now. It's coming as soon as this contract is up. Maybe sooner if teams like Ga. and OSU keep getting left out. I think they both deserve a shot at the playoff. Just not the top 4



Yep. Power 5 conference winners and the next 5 teams based on W/L record. No "pick the best teams" homerism involved. I agree UGA and tOSU should both be in it this year but it's a 4 way playoff which everybody knew going in wasn't going to cut it.

And Goiter Dame needs to be told to pick a conference or forget about playing in any national championship game. They are not all that and a basket of chips.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

bullgator said:


> I agree with FLD, let the committee do their best to pick the top 4 and don’t worry about people getting butthurt. It’s college football not the border crisis or world peace. What irks me more are the guys like Bosa and others that will skip the post season because they’re afraid of hurting their draft stock.


Shoot. He had a muscle strain in the 3rd or so game and decided to quit so he didn't ruin his draft stock. I would have pulled his scholarship for that crap


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Twiggbuster said:


> Bosa= Bozworth
> Overrated


This goes to show you know nothing about this game. If he had continued to play he'd be in the heisman conversation. He will be a huge impact player just like his brother at the next level


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Shoot. He had a muscle strain in the 3rd or so game and decided to quit so he didn't ruin his draft stock. I would have pulled his scholarship for that crap


What would pulling his scholly do? He pretty much did that himself.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Go ahead and hang your hat on 5th place slayer. The only spots that count for anything now are the top 4


Maybe to you... Your team is on the down slide.. Mine is headed to the top! It’s great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe to you... Your team is on the down slide.. Mine is headed to the top! It’s great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!



A bad day for a Georgia Bulldawg still beats a great day anywhere else.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 2, 2018)

Roll Tide as soon as it stops raining I’m putting up my Big Al blow up that I got when I went to the Iron Bowl last week.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

bullgator said:


> What would pulling his scholly do? He pretty much did that himself.


Cut off his education and  Send him packing.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe to you... Your team is on the down slide.. Mine is headed to the top! It’s great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!


That's funny. My team won there 37th conference championship. Yours did the same thing they always do. Choke


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Cut off his education and  Send him packing.


He’s gone. Already training for the combine.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2018)

bullgator said:


> He’s gone. Already training for the combine.


Didn't realize he had withdrawn. What a punk. Commit to a team and then leave them hanging. He would have made a big difference on our defense


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm glad someone brought up players skipping bowl games cause I was going to start a new post on it.  Now that we are not in the playoffs, I wonder if the Dawgs will have any players say " Nah, going to start training for NFL".  Our center and corner come to mind...maybe some others.  Wonder how Kirby will handle that?  Can he really do anything?  By the way Greg McElroy just predicted this years Sugar bowl is a preview of the 2019 CFP semi finals.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> The coach at Cincinnati had a good take on it. A rant even. They could take the top 8,give them 2 weeks to prepare and have the first round a week from Saturday then do what they do now. It's coming as soon as this contract is up. Maybe sooner if teams like Ga. and OSU keep getting left out. I think they both deserve a shot at the playoff. Just not the top 4



That makes too much sense. It is not gonna happen for the next 5 years. If and when it does, the other traditional Bowl games, will become pretty much TV evens like about 30 of them already. I would let the bowls pick who they wanted. take the best four winners  and have a two week playoff. You could designate certain Bowls as being part of the playoff. That way the bowls survive and we get more teams involved and still have a playoff.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I dont remember any balls bouncing Georgia's way.


Two interceptions


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Two interceptions



The ball did not bounce into their hands. The defensive backs made plays and one of them was an excellent one. I was talking more about things that the players dont have control of and an oblong ball on the turf has it's on mind.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Dec 3, 2018)

You can put the blame on UGA not getting in on the greed of the conferences themselves.  They added the championship game to create more revenue.  This was also when the MNC was more of a beauty contest and the two prettiest teams got in.  What better way to position yourself than to win a high profile championship at the end of the season.  Without this extra game UGA is in, although they would have played Alabama anyway, so there's that...


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 3, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Didn't realize he had withdrawn. What a punk. Commit to a team and then leave them hanging. He would have made a big difference on our defense



Says a lot about the team culture there. The must play follow-the-leader up there.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 3, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> What a punk. Commit to a team and then leave them hanging.




Tell me about it.... Imagine how all those UF kids felt after being asked to commit - their coach flat out lied and quit on them. He won with Zook’s commits, quit on his own.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2018)

Although I think UGA should be in it, it is their fault they are not. Do not let a mediocre LSU team in the regular season, and you wont have to worry about it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> That's funny. My team won there 37th conference championship. Yours did the same thing they always do. Choke


Won a joke of a conference. Had a joke of a season. Had a joke of a coach suspended by the school. And now look at OSU. In the headlines all you hear about is Meyer going to quit or be fired? Your school has hit its high with Meyer. No more playoffs, no more championship’s.. just nothing more but controversy..

UGA is the opposite. On its way up with Kirby. Yet to find its peak. Recruiting is at an all time high, energy is at an all time high.. UGA is now part of the conversation about best team in the country. Even with 2 losses, UGA was looked at ahead of OSU.. 

It’s great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Says a lot about the team culture there. The must play follow-the-leader up there.


Kids leave early every year. What it shows is the level of recruiting. Roquan smith comes to mind at Georgia. If your team doesn't have kids leave after 3 years they're not recruiting top players


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Won a joke of a conference. Had a joke of a season. Had a joke of a coach suspended by the school. And now look at OSU. In the headlines all you hear about is Meyer going to quit or be fired? Your school has hit its high with Meyer. No more playoffs, no more championship’s.. just nothing more but controversy..
> 
> UGA is the opposite. On its way up with Kirby. Yet to find its peak. Recruiting is at an all time high, energy is at an all time high.. UGA is now part of the conversation about best team in the country. Even with 2 losses, UGA was looked at ahead of OSU..
> 
> It’s great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!





KyDawg said:


> I dont remember any balls bouncing Georgia's way.





KyDawg said:


> I will go along with that, I am just saying, that wherever Bama is ranked they should be the team directly behind them. So if they are #5 Uga would be #6.


dawgs will win it all next year


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Won a joke of a conference. Had a joke of a season. Had a joke of a coach suspended by the school. And now look at OSU. In the headlines all you hear about is Meyer going to quit or be fired? Your school has hit its high with Meyer. No more playoffs, no more championship’s.. just nothing more but controversy..
> 
> UGA is the opposite. On its way up with Kirby. Yet to find its peak. Recruiting is at an all time high, energy is at an all time high.. UGA is now part of the conversation about best team in the country. Even with 2 losses, UGA was looked at ahead of OSU..
> 
> It’s great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!





KyDawg said:


> I dont remember any balls bouncing Georgia's way.





KyDawg said:


> I will go along with that, I am just saying, that wherever Bama is ranked they should be the team directly behind them. So if they are #5 Uga would be #6.


dawgs will win it all next year


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> If Bama is 1 we are two. No other way to look at it.


it should be assumed that games should be close among the top 4 teams. of course thats not really always the case. uga just matches well with bama because they are a copy. unfortunately, with the lsu loss there is no room at the table for the dogs. and i do believe clemson would beat the dogs too. but the dogs would kill nd and have another great win over oklahoma too


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> it should be assumed that games should be close among the top 4 teams. of course thats not really always the case. uga just matches well with bama because they are a copy. unfortunately, with the lsu loss there is no room at the table for the dogs. and i do believe clemson would beat the dogs too. but the dogs would kill nd and have another great win over oklahoma too


So does Clemson beat Bama since it’s a copy of UGA?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> So does Clemson beat Bama since it’s a copy of UGA?


I think Bama and Clemson will be a unique game this year. of course I think Clemson can beat Alabama.  I really think a lot of that depends upon which Alabama defense decides to show up for the game


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> I think Bama and Clemson will be a unique game this year. of course I think Clemson can beat Alabama.  I really think a lot of that depends upon which Alabama defense decides to show up for the game


I don’t see it. I believe Trevor Lawrence is the real deal but I believe the Bama D will mess him up bad. He has yet to play in a game speed like he’ll see against Bama and Saban will disguise coverages he’ll be lost. I honestly think y’all beat them by 4 or 5 scores.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I don’t see it. I believe Trevor Lawrence is the real deal but I believe the Bama D will mess him up bad. He has yet to play in a game speed like he’ll see against Bama and Saban will disguise coverages he’ll be lost. I honestly think y’all beat them by 4 or 5 scores.



 I really hope it goes this way. I think at the end of the day people will realize that we saw the national championship game on Saturday


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I don’t see it. I believe Trevor Lawrence is the real deal but I believe the Bama D will mess him up bad. He has yet to play in a game speed like he’ll see against Bama and Saban will disguise coverages he’ll be lost. I honestly think y’all beat them by 4 or 5 scores.




Yep.. I see Trevor being slung around like we did to Tua..


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2018)

Got a couple friends of mine that are dawg fans that are about to lose their minds because UGA isn't in the top 4. They Cannot come to grip with the fact that losing a good game still means you lost


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 3, 2018)

The dawgs were the # 3 or #4 in the country without any doubt, the problem is you didn't play like it in Baton Rouge .

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Got a couple friends of mine that are dawg fans that are about to lose their minds because UGA isn't in the top 4. They Cannot come to grip with the fact that losing a good game still means you lost




There's other morons that say stupid stuff like "Fire Kirby Smart"... There's idiots everywhere you look..


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> So does Clemson beat Bama since it’s a copy of UGA?



Fair question


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> There's other morons that say stupid stuff like "Fire Kirby Smart"... There's idiots everywhere you look..



Nice avatar!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> The ball did not bounce into their hands. The defensive backs made plays and one of them was an excellent one. I was talking more about things that the players dont have control of and an oblong ball on the turf has it's on mind.



Dadgum Charlie. How many chances do they need? ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I don’t see it. I believe Trevor Lawrence is the real deal but I believe the Bama D will mess him up bad. He has yet to play in a game speed like he’ll see against Bama and Saban will disguise coverages he’ll be lost. I honestly think y’all beat them by 4 or 5 scores.



This. It may be different next yr but the true freshman ain't gonna be ready this yr. However if they can get Etienne rolling it may be a close game


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Although I would love a matchup with the pups, if OSU is not in the playoffs, they will go to the rose bowl against UW. Maybe we will get UGA and UM?



You only say something this silly because you know it isn't going to happen.  DAWGS would wear out the OS defense so bad that they would have to replace the lights in the scoreboard after the game.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Give me a break... If you don’t see things changing you are not a bright man.



You could have stopped right here.


----------



## GLS (Dec 3, 2018)

Unfortunately, since 2012  UGA is to Bama what the Washington Generals were to the Globetrotters.  That will change next  year.  In 9 months, ND will be exposed in Athens and have its Golden Domes ripped off.  UGA wouldn't be in championship talk for the past two seasons without Kirby.  His greatest recruiting was Jake Fromm to decommit from Alabama and convincing Chubb and Sony to play one more season.  Not too shabby a selection of OC and DC, either, not to mention Pittman, but I just did. As for the fake punt, in hindsight, it was awful.  Had it worked and Fields thrown the ball to the open man, it would be grins and giggles instead of hand wringing. And look at the bright side:  Tua won't be getting the Heisman after Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dadgum Charlie. How many chances do they need? ?



Not near as many as some people think. I have said on all the SECCG threads, that I think Alabama is the best team in the nation. For Ga to beat them the ball would have to roll our way, and that did not happen. I hope they kill the other 2 teams in the playoff.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Although I think UGA should be in it, it is their fault they are not. Do not let a mediocre LSU team in the regular season, and you wont have to worry about it.



I agree, but Saban pretty much lobbied for UGA to be in, because he said we were the best team he had faced all year.

I'm not going to blame the fact that refs again could see no fault in Bammer's holding and interference.  Nope, the fact is that our defense blew a 2 score lead.  They are young and they will get better.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 3, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Kids leave early every year. What it shows is the level of recruiting. Roquan smith comes to mind at Georgia. If your team doesn't have kids leave after 3 years they're not recruiting top players



No, Roquan played he didn’t quit.  Bosa quit.  Urban quit.  Roquan fulfilled his duties and then left.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2018)

Smith left with a year of eligibility left. He didn't fulfill his obligation. Yea bosa quit. When did urban quit? Go back and reread my post. Real slow. Maybe you'll get what we're talking about


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Smith left with a year of eligibility left. He didn't fulfill his obligation. Yea bosa quit. When did urban quit? Go back and reread my post. Real slow. Maybe you'll get what we're talking about


Urban quit on the Gators when all of the skeletons in the closet came out to start biting him. Kind of like this season has been for that dirt bag. Urban is done. Stick a fork in him and OSU.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 3, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Smith left with a year of eligibility left. He didn't fulfill his obligation. Yea bosa quit. When did urban quit? Go back and reread my post. Real slow. Maybe you'll get what we're talking about



No need it’s simple.  Roquan left school early, but fulfilled his eligibility  obligations.  Bosa quit on his team.  How can the two be compared. Urban lied and said he had health problems and took a job elsewhere once dust settled.  Your coach is a great recruiter, but his ethical meter is measured at crap zero.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> I agree, but Saban pretty much lobbied for UGA to be in, because he said we were the best team he had faced all year.
> 
> I'm not going to blame the fact that refs again could see no fault in Bammer's holding and interference.  Nope, the fact is that our defense blew a 2 score lead.  They are young and they will get better.




Why did Saban put Uga at #5 if he thought they should be in the playoffs?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 3, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Why did Saban put Uga at #5 if he thought they should be in the playoffs?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> View attachment 951718



Why would he be scared?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Why did Saban put Uga at #5 if he thought they should be in the playoffs?


Cause he didn’t want to play UGA again.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cause he didn’t want to play UGA again.



Yall keep believing that.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 3, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yall keep believing that.


Well he did say that in his post game press conference  you think he was telling a lie?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> I really hope it goes this way. I think at the end of the day people will realize that we saw the national championship game on Saturday



Bama will not lose to anybody this year. Oklahoma will fold like a drunk cheerleader at the homecoming dance. Clemson may play Bama tough for a little while but Bama will shift into overdrive and that will be that. Provided the Bama defense that played the second half last Saturday night shows up. They had an answer for everything we tried.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yall keep believing that.





DAWG1419 said:


> Well he did say that in his post game press conference  you think he was telling a lie?



Spot's an ACC homer. He just doesn't understand the level of competition in the SEC. Saban doesn't want to play us again for good reason. It's the same reason as us playing an LSU, FL or the Barn once in a season. It's is a gracious plenty, especially if you win. If we had beat Bama Saturday night I would not look forward to playing them again. The problem is there are any number of scenarios where that exact thing would happen.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> Well he did say that in his post game press conference  you think he was telling a lie?



He lobbied for a former assistant, sec team to get in.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Spot's an ACC homer. He just doesn't understand the level of competition in the SEC. Saban doesn't want to play us again for good reason. It's the same reason as us playing an LSU, FL or the Barn once in a season. It's is a gracious plenty, especially if you win. If we had beat Bama Saturday night I would not look forward to playing them again. The problem is there are any number of scenarios where that exact thing would happen.



What does being an Acc homer have to do with this discussion? ?

Saban has whooped Kirby and his dogs twice in as many games. He ain't scared to play them and whoop em a 3rd time


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> What does being an Acc homer have to do with this discussion? ?
> 
> Saban has whooped Kirby and his dogs twice in as many games. He ain't scared to play them and whoop em a 3rd time




Whoop? Not hardly.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Whoop? Not hardly.


I’m going to take screen shot of that Avatar.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> View attachment 951718


He said as much.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> I’m going to take screen shot of that Avatar.




Some of us weren't afraid to bet... Some were...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2018)

I knew we hear Bamers saying whooped, rather than saying we were glad to get out of that game undefeated. Alabama has whooped a lot of teams this year, but I would not describe them whooping Ga.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I knew we hear Bamers saying whooped, rather than saying we were glad to get out of that game undefeated. Alabama has whooped a lot of teams this year, but I would not describe them whooping Ga.


S&S knows what whooping look like. FSU got a ton of them this year..


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2018)

I just heard that in the 2 games Bama-UGA played, last years NC and this SECCG, Bama lead for 1 minute out of 120 and 9 plays out of 290. That’s mind boggling that they won both. I’m certain Saban feels like he knows he’s been fortunate to get those wins and likely isn’t in a hurry to push his luck.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I knew we hear Bamers saying whooped, rather than saying we were glad to get out of that game undefeated. Alabama has whooped a lot of teams this year, but I would not describe them whooping Ga.


Who said whooped?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Who said whooped?


Just a S&S thug.. we all know the truth.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just a S&S thug.. we all know the truth.


So he is a "Bamer" now?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2018)

Chuck Oliver was all over you guys today on the radio. Is there really that much whining in Athens? He made it sound like the UGA fanbase is whining more than usual and that the usual is pretty bad.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Chuck Oliver was all over you guys today on the radio. Is there really that much whining in Athens? He made it sound like the UGA fanbase is whining more than usual and that the usual is pretty bad.


Chuck Oliver is a moron. I hope this helps.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> So he is a "Bamer" now?



He did start the bet thread.. Cause you Bammers were scared!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> What does being an Acc homer have to do with this discussion? ?
> 
> Saban has whooped Kirby and his dogs twice in as many games. He ain't scared to play them and whoop em a 3rd time


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Whoop? Not hardly.



Yep. Took his ping pong paddle out his back pocket and placed a couple stout pops on Kirby's backside!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2018)

Not a "bamer"


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Chuck Oliver was all over you guys today on the radio. Is there really that much whining in Athens? He made it sound like the UGA fanbase is whining more than usual and that the usual is pretty bad.



It is odd how everybody hears all this whining, but I am in weekly contact with a lot of longtime fans and the closet thing I have heard to whining, is people upset over the fake punt.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep. Took his ping pong paddle out his back pocket and placed a couple stout pops on Kirby's backside!



Dont make me come down there.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> He did start the bet thread.. Cause you Bammers were scared!



I did not feel as confident about a Bama win as much as some of the UGA fans did. Just look at some of the posts from a week ago. Some UGA fans seemed like they were talking about a high school team rather than a team that had won the east. I knew it would be a game and noted that in many posts.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Dont make me come down there.



Ill.meet you at the Benz Bo$$ ?

Heck I got a ping pong paddle now that I think about it!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 3, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> It is odd how everybody hears all this whining, but I am in weekly contact with a lot of longtime fans and the closet thing I have heard to whining, is people upset over the fake punt.


Just saying what I heard on the radio today. I don't see a lot of whining here on the forum except from the usual suspects during and immediately following the game. The few that know anything about football have been pretty good. Kirby is a great coach but the moment was too big for him at this moment in his career. He lost that game for ya'll.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> S&S knows what whooping look like. FSU got a ton of them this year..



More than our fair share for sure


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Just saying what I heard on the radio today. I don't see a lot of whining here on the forum except from the usual suspects during and immediately following the game. The few that know anything about football have been pretty good. Kirby is a great coach but the moment was too big for him at this moment in his career. He lost that game for ya'll.



There's been a good bit of whining going on. Not so much here but boy you should hear some of em.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> There's been a good bit of whining going on. Not so much here but boy you should hear some of em.



Not as much or as loud as in Tallahassee!

I've heard very few complain.  Most of us believed that to get in, we needed to win the SEC Championship.  Most of us don't have the entitlement mentality.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Urban quit on the Gators when all of the skeletons in the closet came out to start biting him. Kind of like this season has been for that dirt bag. Urban is done. Stick a fork in him and OSU.



And just like ^that^..... Slayer was right again! Urban gone! 

https://www.buckeyextra.com/sports/...n-meyer-to-step-down-as-coach-after-rose-bowl


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Most of us don't have the entitlement mentality.



Yet many thought Uga should be in the playoff...?


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 4, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Urban quit on the Gators when all of the skeletons in the closet came out to start biting him. Kind of like this season has been for that dirt bag. Urban is done. Stick a fork in him and OSU.


Make up your mind! If Urban sucks so bad, why is OSU done now that he is leaving? All your chest thumping and selling wolf tickets does not change the fact that your team hasn't won a championship in nearly 40 years. IT doesn't change the fact that you played your only OOC games against Div. II teams. OSU has two, this century. Shoot, one of them went right through Bama and Saban to get there. Something that UGA has not been able to do.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Not as much or as loud as in Tallahassee!
> 
> I've heard very few complain.  Most of us believed that to get in, we needed to win the SEC Championship.  Most of us don't have the entitlement mentality.




"We lost but should still play for NC" is entitlement mentality


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2018)

Throwback said:


> "We lost but should still play for NC" is entitlement mentality




Isn't that what Bama said last year?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Isn't that what Bama said last year?



Yes. Didn't say y'all were lone wolves when it came to this


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2018)

chainshaw said:


> Make up your mind! If Urban sucks so bad, why is OSU done now that he is leaving? All your chest thumping and selling wolf tickets does not change the fact that your team hasn't won a championship in nearly 40 years. IT doesn't change the fact that you played your only OOC games against FBS teams. OSU has two, this century. Shoot, one of them went right through Bama and Saban to get there. Something that UGA has not been able to do.




Poor whittle Techie.. Riding Urban's coat tails.. Sucks so bad in Atlanta for you that you are sticking up for the piece of garbage that is Urban Meyer.. 

Another Fact that hasn't changed and never will is UGA is your daddy...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Yes. Didn't say y'all were lone wolves when it came to this


Throw Ohio State in there as well.. Heck, any team inn the top 7 or 8 for that matter.. All coaches are lobbying...


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 4, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Poor whittle Techie.. Riding Urban's coat tails.. Sucks so bad in Atlanta for you that you are sticking up for the piece of garbage that is Urban Meyer..
> 
> Another Fact that hasn't changed and never will is UGA is your daddy...



Not that I expect you to read, but the wife is the Techie, so I cheer with her. I am a Buckeye and have never said otherwise. Either way, we both have seen multiple National Championships and some that are more recent than 1980.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2018)

chainshaw said:


> Not that I expect you to read, but the wife is the Techie, so I cheer with her. I am a Buckeye and have never said otherwise. Either way, we both have seen multiple National Championships and some that are more recent than 1980.


In that case, I'm sorry for your loss..


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm happy as can be. I never cared much for Urban or his antics. I did like the winning, though. 

Ryan Day will be a great coach and a great recruiter. He also won't be near the liability on the ethics side of things.

I did hear that Jim Harbaugh is throwing a party, today.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Throw Ohio State in there as well.. Heck, any team inn the top 7 or 8 for that matter.. All coaches are lobbying...



So Alabama beat 8 teams last weekend? Seems like they're rightfully NC then


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2018)

Throwback said:


> "We lost but should still play for NC" is entitlement mentality



Preach brother!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yet many thought Uga should be in the playoff...?



The media started that and even Saban said it.  What playoff is FSU in ... the basement?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> The media started that and even Saban said it.  What playoff is FSU in ... the basement?



What does Fsu have to do with your entitlement mentality


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Isn't that what Bama said last year?



Now that is playing dirty Slayer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Isn't that what Bama said last year?


bama didnt have 2 loses


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> bama didnt have 2 loses



They also didnt play in the conference championship and played one less game. Advantage, Bama.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Kirby is a great coach but the moment was too big for him at this moment in his career. He lost that game for ya'll.



Nope. The team lost the game because they did not properly execute the plays they were called to run.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> If Bama is 1 we are two. No other way to look at it.


Bama could be 4. We don't know


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Bama could be 4. We don't know



yes they can, and that would make us #5. My point was there is not enough difference between the two to fit a team in between them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> They also didnt play in the conference championship and played one less game. Advantage, Bama.


and won it all with one loss


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Bama could be 4. We don't know


bama dont have 2 loses.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> and won it all with one loss




And won it all with one less game played. Advantage, Bama...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> yes they can, and that would make us #5. My point was there is not enough difference between the two to fit a team in between them.


oklahoma only has 1 loss. so does osu and they are conference champs.  you can fit both of them in between Bama and Georgia.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> oklahoma only has 1 loss. so does osu and they are conference champs.  you can fit both of them in between Bama and Georgia.




So with that thinking, Bama should have been put farther back last year due to not winning their conference. And not made the CFP's.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> oklahoma only has 1 loss. so does osu and they are conference champs.  you can fit both of them in between Bama and Georgia.



From an empirical standpoint win/loss record is simple to understand but remember, the committee is all about "putting the best 4 teams in the playoffs" and far be it from them to refrain from exercising restraint in their subjective judgement as to the "best 4 teams".


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2018)

This was one of the easier years for the committee. Pretty straight forward


----------



## poohbear (Dec 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I think that is the way it will go, with Bama winning it all. I will be pulling for them too.


I can’t , respect what Bama has done but hate with a passion


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> oklahoma only has 1 loss. so does osu and they are conference champs.  you can fit both of them in between Bama and Georgia.



Well you could prolly fit a size 12 foot, into a size 8 shoe if you stretched it. I am talking about the comparison between two team's football ability. Either both of them would lose to Bama and Georgia the majority of the time, or they would beat UGA and Bamer the majority of the time. Where ever Bama is ranked at the end of the playoff UGA should be directly behind them.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2018)

if the dawgs can get in with 2 losses and no conference championship then so could michigan. They lost 2 games also to 2 top 10 teams. teams that are now both in the top 6.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Well you could prolly fit a size 12 foot, into a size 8 shoe if you stretched it. I am talking about the comparison between two team's football ability. Either both of them would lose to Bama and Georgia the majority of the time, or they would beat UGA and Bamer the majority of the time. Where ever Bama is ranked at the end of the playoff UGA should be directly behind them.




ahead of two undefeated teams? you can't be serious.

the other team that beat georgia got horse whipped and shut out by alabama. I mean a complete domination. Georgia "almost beating" alabama is negated by that.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2018)

Throwback said:


> ahead of two undefeated teams? you can't be serious.
> 
> the other team that beat georgia got horse whipped and shut out by alabama. I mean a complete domination. Georgia "almost beating" alabama is negated by that.


this.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2018)

Throwback said:


> ahead of two undefeated teams? you can't be serious.
> 
> the other team that beat georgia got horse whipped and shut out by alabama. I mean a complete domination. Georgia "almost beating" alabama is negated by that.



I have never once said they should be in the playoff. They should not be. All I am saying is that there is only a razor thin difference between Ga. and Alabama. I dont know where Bama ends up, but wherever that is, the dogs should end up right behind them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Well you could prolly fit a size 12 foot, into a size 8 shoe if you stretched it. I am talking about the comparison between two team's football ability. Either both of them would lose to Bama and Georgia the majority of the time, or they would beat UGA and Bamer the majority of the time. Where ever Bama is ranked at the end of the playoff UGA should be directly behind them.



Ga played one heck of a game against Bama. They also played one really crappy game against Lsu.

Just because Ga took Bama to the wire doesnt mean they should finish directly behind them.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 4, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> bama dont have 2 loses.


I mean when it's all over


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 4, 2018)

Throwback said:


> if the dawgs can get in with 2 losses and no conference championship then so could michigan. They lost 2 games also to 2 top 10 teams. teams that are now both in the top 6.


Michigan is a media darling.  Plus the SECCG loss is more fresh.  All i can think of


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ga played one heck of a game against Bama. They also played one really crappy game against Lsu.
> 
> Just because Ga took Bama to the wire doesnt mean they should finish directly behind them.



You just go ask Willie and he will tell you I am right as rain.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> You just go ask Willie and he will tell you I am right as rain.


??

Where should LSU end up?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> ??
> 
> Where should LSU end up?



About even with Georgia.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> ??
> 
> Where should LSU end up?




In the Fiesta Bowl facing UCF..


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 5, 2018)

bottom line, the committee did not put the 4 best teams in the country in the playoffs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 5, 2018)

I do not think UGA was deserving to get in with 2 losses, but looking over the members of the playoff committee, I can easily see why at least 3 of the guys would vote against allowing UGA in the playoffs, assuming they did, of course.

*The committee added six new members this year:*
• Oklahoma athletic director Joe Castiglione
• Florida athletic director Scott Stricklin
• Georgia Tech athletic director Todd Stansbury
• Paola Boivin, Professor, Arizona State, former sportswriter
• Ken Hatfield, former head coach
• Ronnie Lott, Former NFL and college player, USC

_*Carryover members of the committee:*_
• Ohio State athletic director Gene Smith
• Frank Beamer, former Virginia Tech coach, CFB Hall of Famer
• Jeff Bower, former Southern Miss coach
• Herb Deromedi, former Central Michigan coach
• Chris Howard, President, Robert Morris University
• Bobby Johnson, former Vanderbilt head coach
• Oregon athletic director Rob Mullens

When an AD has the opportunity to vote against a rivalry school, there should be alternate members who can step in and vote in his/her place. You know good and well the Ga Tech and Florida ADs didn't want UGA in the playoff, as it would only help us in recruiting. And of course, you don't think the Oklahoma AD would vote us in over his Sooners, do you? Not hardly. This is why we need a larger committee. A larger committee would/should offer a more fair selection of the playoff teams.

https://collegefootballplayoff.com/sports/2017/10/16/selection-committee.aspx


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2018)

priceless


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> In the Fiesta Bowl facing UCF..



I meant the rankings. If Uga should be directly behind Bama, where should LSU be?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 5, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> priceless


? ? ? ?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2018)

This thread is living proof Division I college football needs to go to a real playoff system.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> I meant the rankings. If Uga should be directly behind Bama, where should LSU be?




10th to 11th.. They have 3 losses.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 5, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> 10th to 11th.. They have 3 losses.


But GA had two,with one to LSU,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> But GA had two,with one to LSU,,,,



Do you not know the difference between 2 and 3?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 5, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Do you not know the difference between 2 and 3?


? ? ? ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> 10th to 11th.. They have 3 losses.



So they should be ranked lower because they have more losses than Uga?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 5, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Do you not know the difference between 2 and 3?


Yep, 1. That is where Bama sits...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> So they should be ranked lower because they have more losses than Uga?


Should Purdue be ranked higher than Ohio State?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Should Purdue be ranked higher than Ohio State?



No.

Should Uga be ranked ahead of Ou?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> No.
> 
> Should Uga be ranked ahead of Ou?



Nope.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> Yep, 1. That is where Bama sits...





Pretty good fairhope.


----------

